# Needing advice on meat goats



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have had goats for about a year and an half. I started with pygmies then sold them for a saanen doe with a buck but I have had trouble selling my few dairy goats and so I was wondering if there is more money in the meat business. I love my dairy goats and plan on keeping a few but I can't afford goats that just eat and do nothing for me ( since we don't drink the milk). I am not wanting to do a big operation since I have small amount of land. I there anyone out there that make decent money doing this? I am not doing it for the money but just so I can feed them and have a little extra. Anything you can tell me would be great! 

Also what is the best breed, what is the breed that is in demand and where is the best place to sell them? 

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Meat goats will sell all day long here, and you can't even give the dairy goats away at our auctions.
I have both dairy and boer goats, the boers always sell the best.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well it all depends on where you live , there is a big market for boer goats near me so that's what I raise we normally sell them to 4-H or FFA people or if its not the right time we take them to the local auction and get anywhere from 85-200


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep Boers bring the most money here too. I don't know if the buyers are just not to smart or what but if a kid has a red or black head it brings the bucks. It does blow my mind.....my kids that are crossed with dairy will bring about $70-100 and the same size kid but Boer will bring $120-150......some are less some are more. Even that sannen doe if you have a Boer cover her you'll get more money.


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I live in Missouri and I am not sure about the market. I will see if I can get a boer over to my place to breed her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Around here Boers are worth more...although if you have registered dairy goats, they get a decent price.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Where in Mo are you located?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

animalgirl12 said:


> I live in Missouri and I am not sure about the market. I will see if I can get a boer over to my place to breed her.


Have you checked out the local sale barns? Call them up and ask for sale results. If you have the time, visit the sale barn and watch what sells for what price. Take notes. Check out www.CattleUSA.com and tune into the auctions via the internet. Do your research and you will soon learn what sells best, at what weight, and at what time of year.


----------

